# Can I take RAM from 1 computer & put it in another? How?



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a compaq peserio 5050 that needs RAM. I have a computer that was built by a friend that I think has RAM, but I don't know how to take it out and put it in another computer, or if it will be compatible. 

I don't know what information to include, so just ask questions and check back, thanks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

see if this helps.


----------



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

If I put the incorrect type of ram in, will it mess things up?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

possibly. You can go to www.crucial.com and input your machine specs and it will tell you the type of memory that can go in your rig. That's the best place to start.


----------



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

abit bp mll e186014 94v-0 is all it says on the ram in the built computer. I haven't looked at the compaq yet. 

This is what it says: Maximum Memory: 256MB
Slots: 2 (2 banks of 1)
Standard Memory: 96MB removable

But I don't know how much is on the built computer (there's four slots) and I don't know what type.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

the sticks should say on there what amount of ram they are. That's an old machine, for it to only take 256 max. You aren't going to try to run xp on it, are you?


----------



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going to try to put a linux distro on it, but right now puppy goes quite slow and tinyme freezes up.

And, no. it doesn't say.

Although:


> Windows XP Professional System Requirements
> Published: August 24, 2001
> Here's What You Need to Use Windows XP Professional
> •
> ...


If I wanted to, I probably could get XP.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you can d/l many apps, such as siw.exe and syspec.exe that will tell you what type of memory you have in there, from www.majorgeeks.com


----------



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I'll try it. But bottom line: will the ram/ computer be negatively affected if it's the wrong type? I can't check on the built computer because it is non-functional.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That *Compaq Presario 5050* desktop is a 10-1/2 year old dinosaur.

The HP/Compaq site states that it can support up to 256 MB, but it doesn't advise what type of module it uses.

The www.crucial.com site doesn't advise either.

I'm taking a wild guess that it uses either EDO modules or PC100 modules.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

OK, according to the www.memoryx.com site for that model

http://www.memoryx.net/3090810011.html

it uses PC66 modules.

Since it has 4 RAM slots and supports up to 256 MB, you can install a 64 MB module in each of the 4 slots.

That's a $39.92 investment, plus shipping.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

wow. pc66. Do they even make that anymore?

nice find, flavalee. Thanks for stepping in.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

compaq had this to say about it:
http://www.compaqcomputermemory.com/compaq-computer/CompaqPresario5050.html
Compaq Presario 5050 Computer Memory 
Standard Memory 96 MB (removable) 
Maximum Memory 256 MB 
Memory Slots 2 sockets 
Memory Type n/a 
CPU Type 333MHz Intel Celeron 
Model Comments 133MHz FSB 
.
however,
these two sites gave some additional info:
.
http://www.edgetechcorp.com/memory/upgrade.asp?cid=19441
About your Compaq Presario
Standard Configuration for Compaq Presario 5050
Maximum RAM: 256MB 
Standard RAM: 96MB 
Fixed RAM: 0MB 
Speed of RAM: 66MHz 
# Banks: 2 
# Sockets: 2 
What type of memory do I need?
. Your Compaq Presario uses 66MHz type memory.
What is the maximum amount of memory that I can add?
. Your Compaq Presario can support up to 256MB of memory. For optimal performance install the maximum amount of memory in each socket.
How much memory does my system have now?
. Your system comes standard with 96MB of RAM. If you have upgraded your system then you may have a different amount
.
http://www.pcmemorystore.com/PCMS239745.htm
Product Details
Buffers: UNBUFFERED 
Footprint: DIMM 
Product Type: SDRAM 
Number of Pins: 168 
Organization: NON-ECC 
Speed: PC-66 
.
abit bp mll e186014 94v-0
on this number, good discourse HERE:
http://www.pcmoddingmy.com/print.php?plugin:content.378
.
the IMPOTANT part - 240 pin - so won't fit the compaq socket
.
the price of 168 pin ram today is not cheap,
compared to the later series


----------



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually it has two slots. the other computer has four.


----------



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks. I found one with writing: 128/ 4 RDR RIMM 800

So it won't work?  drat.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

uhhh,
number of slots doesn't matter,
the part about 168 pin versus 240 pin,
.
a B I G HAMMER would probably make it fit,


----------



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

So what RAM do I need?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

OK. If it has 2 RAM slots, you can install a 128 MB module in each slot to get 256 MB.

----------------------------------------------------------------

The best way to find out if it uses 168-pin or 240-pin modules is to count the copper pins along the bottom of the module - but don't touch them!

If there's 84 pins, it's a 168-pin module. If there's 120 pins, it's a 240-pin module.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok. Can I just use one 256MB? And leave one of the spaces empty?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

No. 

The maximum supported amount is 256 MB for both slots, so you can't install a module larger than 128 MB in each slot(128 X 2 = 256).

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Made-In-Canada (Jun 14, 2008)

You can always try the ram to see if it will work. It isn't going to cause like a major computer error. All that will happen is you will get an error on start up. Make sure you mark the stick(s) of ram that you are putting in quickly with something distinct like masking tape. If they do not work, turn off the power and remove the power source then remove the marked sticks. If they do work, then you are in luck.

I am not sure about RDR RIMM 800, I only deal with DDR & DDR2 but you never know, it may or may not work. If I were you though I would go out and invest in either some new RAM that is compatible with your motherboard or go and get a new computer.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

flavallee,
after a bit more leisurely researching,
checking the abit site, etc,
and the other numbers the op later posted,
now indicates the other pc has that 'contoversial' stuff,
known as rambus ram,
and COULD be 184 pin or 240 pin,
.
i know, NOT a 'big whoop'
still WON'T fit,
however, i do like to at least TRY,
to keep what i post as correct as possible,
.
the link you posted,
sure does have some CHEAP prices,
for the 168 pin stuff,
compared to what everybody else wants for it,
'gonna-put-that-in-my-bookmarks'
thank you,


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

RAMBUS modules are PC800(if I recall) and were released long after PC66 and PC100 SDRAM modules were released. They definitely won't install in a 10-1/2 year desktop. They're also very expensive and hard to find.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

on the flipside, if you ever decide on career in the crime industry, rambus modules are great at erasing your fingerprints.

pulled that on a couple three times.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

flavallee,
actually,
there were a few different speeds,
the pc600 & pc700 wasn't released to the public per se,
first mb supporting rambus introduced 1999,
by 2005, pretty well history,

from wikipedia:
Stick/module specification
PC600: 16-bit, single channel RIMM, specified to operate at 300 MHz clock rate, 1200 MB/s bandwidth 
PC700: 16-bit, single channel RIMM, specified to operate at 355 MHz clock rate, 1420 MB/s bandwidth 
PC800: 16-bit, single channel RIMM, specified to operate at 400 MHz clock rate, 1600 MB/s bandwidth 
PC1066 (RIMM 2100): 16-bit, single channel RIMM specified to operate at 533 MHz clock rate, 2133 MB/s bandwidth 
PC1200 (RIMM 2400): 16-bit, single channel RIMM specified to operate at 600 MHz clock rate, 2400 MB/s bandwidth 
RIMM 3200: 32-bit, dual channel RIMM specified to operate at 400 MHz clock rate, 3200 MB/s bandwidth 
RIMM 4200: 32-bit, dual channel RIMM specified to operate at 533 MHz clock rate, 4200 MB/s bandwidth 
RIMM 4800: 32-bit, dual channel RIMM specified to operate at 600 MHz clock rate, 4800 MB/s bandwidth 
RIMM 6400: 32-bit, dual channel RIMM specified to operate at 800 MHz clock rate, 6400 MB/s bandwidth 
.
what do you mean, they won't install? :O
post 16 details EXACTLY how to! 
.
valis,
sheww-eeee, you said a mouthful there!!!
well remember that,
never did find a temp spec,
tried couple different ways too try to figure it out,
fingers were the first!!! :O
nobody had to tell me NOT to do it again either!!!
.
did figure out HOW to get the temp down,
at least enough to keep it from melting the solder off the board!
seriously,
built myself a freon cooling system,
running a quad-processor board,
the pc1066 sticks,
managed to get to a 135% OVERclock!!!
A W E S O M E !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I remember when RDRAM modules were supposed to be the "rolls royce" of memory modules. That idea crashed and burned real quick. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

daniel_b2380 said:


> .
> did figure out HOW to get the temp down,
> at least enough to keep it from melting the solder off the board!
> seriously,
> ...


I figured out how to keep the solder on the board too......

dump the rambus.....

but I must say, you idea makes me want to try it.....


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

valis,
well, at the time, it was awesome,
but compared to what is available today,
as a STARTING point??? 
.
was just reading,
amd to come out with 6 core!!! 
and the biggie???
there really still isn't that much software,
even yet,
available for dual core!


----------

